# coyote stew



## alleyyooper (Sep 17, 2016)

2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours.


 Al


----------



## smarter55 (Aug 8, 2017)

interesting recipe, thanks for share


----------

